# Tailgate party planning



## shellbellc (Oct 12, 2007)

Heading out to Notre Dame the first weekend in November, hubby and I are in charge of the tailgate committee.  Here are my limitations, no electricity, no large propane tanks can travel through the tunnels. Limited to small propane tanks & we use portable hot plates, and small grills.  We have large roasters that we heat up half pans of pre-cooked food before we leave the hotel, then keep warm in chafers.  
Every year we try and out do what we did the year before.  We have already been featured on NDTV for what we do, it's pretty up there considering our limitation because of travel.  BTW, the bus leaves on Thursday morning, so everything that needs to be cooked has to be done by Wednesday night.  

So I'm looking for some inspiration from yall...any good idears out there?  Can't take the smokers so it'll have to be done ahead of time.  BTW, we always start out simple, burgers dogs, etc, and then wham them for the second course, we will arrive to tailgate at approximately 7:30 and game is at 2:30...


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 12, 2007)

to give you an idea of last years menu, we were at Baltimore, MD, game at 12:00.  
First course was cook to order 3 egg omelets, with choice of many different fillers (onion, green pepper, cheese, tomatoes, mushrooms, bacon, ham, sausage).  Once everyone went through, we started cooking burgers and dogs.  Put them in the chafers to keep warm.  Fried up homemade crab cakes, put them in chafer.  Main line was pulled pork sandwiches, Maryland styly crab soup (which was requested for this year), hamburgers, hot dogs, kielbasa, brats, crab cakes (some made sandwiches out of them), shrimp cocktail, crab balls, and then desserts.  

This was all done in 5 hours which we hated because of the game time.


----------



## richtee (Oct 12, 2007)

Hmmm considered a better football team?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Go Blue... hehehe

Errr... wait... you just go around different Penn games?


----------



## lisacsco (Oct 12, 2007)

are you looking for recipes or ways to cook and transport food?


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 12, 2007)

We travel to different ND games...I know, I"m from PA, I should be a State fan...does 2nd team count?


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 12, 2007)

Actually I'm looking more for menu ideas, not only what I can do ahead of time, but for out there. I listed my limitations so you would know what I have to cook on...we really want to wow them...we even have linens and skirting for the tables.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 12, 2007)

abt's & pulled pork sammies- ya can even use sterno cans under the chafing dishes, about a buck a can @ walmart. plus the abt's will come in handy in southbend in november- brr....


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah Gypsy, bbq pulled pork will probably be on the menu, it was on it last year, so I'll probably do it again...We usually have 3 or 4 chafing dishes going, some with half pans, some with full pans.  I'm thinking we'll need 2 or 3 sterno under each pan with how cold it cold get!!  We actually buy sterno by the case for the VFW so we'll have plenty.  

BTW I'll be cooking for 50 people, plus whatever the dirty old men hand out to the cheerleaders and cute chickies that walk by...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I did ribs one year, smoked them the day before, cut them into 1 rib "slices", heated them up in the roaster in the room, but I didn't care too much for how the heated up.  Might have been better leaving them whole and warming and glazing on a grill...but I had 8 racks...


----------



## lisacsco (Oct 12, 2007)

Would you be able to make some kind of hot apple cider?  Seems like that would be so good with pork and a cold day!  I can not think how you could make a big batch and keep it hot though.  Maybe you have something to use?


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 12, 2007)

Well ya gotta do a 1/2 pan full of SPAM cubes!!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 12, 2007)

what about some kind of kebobs- colorful & fresh- smoke yer meat chunks & save the juice- add the veggies before the chafing stage & sprits w/ the smoked meat juices & beer or wine- the cover & sterno for an hour or 2.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Oct 12, 2007)

For the breakfast items, you might consider biscuit or English muffin sandwiches with egg and cheese and sliced fatties for the meat.


----------



## wilson (Oct 12, 2007)

Shell,
How about creamed chip beef on biscuits??? You can make it ahead and re-heat it in pans, with the Sterno as heat?  We do this for the race at Dover.
Oooh or better yet sausage gravy made with crumbled up Fatty???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sausage and Peppers, or Sausage and Mushrooms are always good tailgate food.
Ron


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 12, 2007)

get the d.o. & do goats' bread but modify ot to brat sliced pigs in a blankey w/ jalapeno.... i should be @ texas stadium this wkend...


----------



## jmedic25 (Oct 12, 2007)

Smoke some meatloafs. They cook quick and reheat very well. 80/20 is cheap and they taste great. S.O.S. for breakfast use a smoked fatty or ground beef. You also can't go wrong with JVille brats. They are good anytime!! Good Luck.  A nice fat pan of pulled pork is a no brainer.  Wow thoes yankees with a vat of homemade mustard sauce from SFquer's sticky recipe.  That stuff is good on anything espically brats.


----------

